# vga=971 and FrameBuffer settings

## wilbertnl

I would like to improve my virtual console output when I use VESA 1024x768

I have a nVIDIA GeForce2 MX200, which is VESA compliant, according to fbset.

My startup string is:

vga=0x317 video=vesa:xres:1024,yres:768,depth:16,left:196,right:52,upper:32,lower:1,hslen:96,vslen:3,pixclock:10582

Actually, all these parameters don't change the output at all!

The output on my screen is too wide and the depth is too short.

fbset:

mode "1024x768-76"

___# D: 78.653 MHz, H: 59.949 kHz, V: 75.694 Hz

___geometry 1024 768 1024 768 16

___timings 12714 128 32 16 4 128 4

___rgba 5/11,6/5,5/0,0/0

endmode

Who can shine some light on this?

----------

## shie

i have a geforce2 ti, and use vga=791 and not 971

with great results.

----------

## CoronaLover

0x317 is 791!!!

try 0x31A

----------

## wilbertnl

 *CoronaLover wrote:*   

> 0x317 is 791!!!
> 
> try 0x31A

 

You are right, I use 791 (or 788 for 800x600)

I gave 0x31A a try, on a 17" monitor the text is small.

And also in this resolution, the output is shifted to the left.

I guess I need 85Hz to get it right, but so far I don't seem to have any control over that.

----------

## CoronaLover

i dont know how to change the refresh rate too

and the shifted output is a problem too.

maybe someone can help us?

----------

## rommel

http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/hiresconsole.html

check that page out for more info...i just added vga=788 to grub...and for me its all good.

----------

## wilbertnl

 *rommel wrote:*   

> [url]...i just added vga=788 to grub...and for me its all good.

 

vga=788 works for me too, but my monitor is capable of 1024x786. And actually it works, but the output is too wide and too short.

Even 1280x1024 works, although the output is shifted to the left.

I am hoping to find a way to adjust the refresh rate to 85Hz, I bet it looks great then!

----------

## rommel

well didnt that howto cover something about refresh rates?...my monitor is a 24" sony....anything higher then 788 is just too small

edit:

Refresh rates

  =============

  There is no way to change the vesafb video mode and/or timings after

  booting linux.  If you are not happy with the 60 Hz refresh rate, you

 have these options:

  * configure and load the DOS-Tools for your the graphics board (if

    available) and boot linux with loadlin.

  * use a native driver (matroxfb/atyfb) instead if vesafb.  If none

    is available, write a new one!

  * VBE 3.0 might work too.  I have neither a gfx board with VBE 3.0

    support nor the specs, so I have not checked this yet.

----------

## wilbertnl

Last night I wanted to see how vga=791 looks like after adjusting my monitor. So I did, and I expected that X and MS Windows would be messed up after playing around with the monitor buttons.

But surprisingly, that didn't happen! Must be the advantage of 'multisync', but I had never seen that before.

So, I adjusted the output for the console, and Windows is stilling positioned right on my monitor.

Great, Problem solved!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rommel

well so your happy then with the vga=791 option in linux?...i thinkon a regualr screen like 17 0r 19 inch that would be nice looking

----------

## wilbertnl

 *rommel wrote:*   

> well so your happy then with the vga=791 option in linux?...i think on a regular screen like 17 or 19 inch that would be nice looking

 

I do have a 17" tube, and yes, I'm happy with 1024x768.

It gives me 48 lines and 128 columns.   :Smile: 

Now I want to try SVGAText... I found the source.

I understand from the README that this application has even more options.

----------

